# Switching Max over to Orijen today



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Broke down and took him on a shopping trip to one of the better local pet shops and bought him a bag of large breed puppy. When we loaded up in the car, I opened the bag and handed him a couple pieces as a treat and he gobbled them up right away. I'm going to add about 25% Orijen to his RC every 3 or so days till we're 100%. Can't wait to see if there is any noticeable difference in his coat, poops, etc. The ingredients sure seem better. Thanks everybody who recommended it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Please PM along the way....I am very interested in the outcome you have, are you feeding the LBP? What made you chose it over BB? Going grainfree because of allergies???


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Please PM along the way....I am very interested in the outcome you have, are you feeding the LBP? What made you chose it over BB? Going grainfree because of allergies???


Yes, the LBP version. I guess I chose orijen over BB because it seems to get even more "thumbs up" reviews than BB. Also, I have to admit that I was a sucker for their marketing of the ingredients, etc.

As for the why, well I was sort of chastised for (oh, no!!!) feeding him RC LBP, even though he seems to be doing extremely well on it. So, I'm going to give it a try and see what the result is. Happy to keep you informed. No allergies or poop probs here.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

i havent heard much great things about RC. I fed Rambo BB and just changed him last week to Solid Gold Wolfcub (Orijen isnt very available here, only online). Good Luck. Remember to easily add more and more for about 1.5-2 weeks. Rambo had soft poops for about 2-3 days but has now got use to the new kibble.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have not been impressed with RC products in recent years. 

I fed Orijen LB puppy to my guy. He just turned a year. He looks and feels great. Prelimn on hips good. I like it because it is a meat based food and is the only one with this protein level that was formulated for large breed pups. 

I found, due to the calorie and nutrient denseness of Orijen, it is important to transition slowly and be careful not to overfeed.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

I feed Elvis Orijen LBP too. The breeder was feeding him crappy stuff so I started introducing Orijen to Elvis soon after coming home and his poops immediately went from runny to nice and firm. He is doing very well on it so far.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

keep in mind that many of the benefits of a higher quality food are in more than just coat appearance, stools, etc...i think the long term health over the life of the dog is just as important. after all, even the lower grade foods have items in their food to promote coat health and cause firmer stools.

hope the transition goes well.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

He loves the orijen and because he seems to have such a "flexible" tummy, I gave him a bowl of pure orijen for lunch yesterday to see what would happen. What happened was (yeah!!) nothing!! Looks like he's found his new fav food.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good!!


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats great!!!!! The Judge loves Orijen. He has been eating less but I think its the heat.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Aren't they sort of expected to eat somewhat less on orijen because it's more concentrated?


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Aren't they sort of expected to eat somewhat less on orijen because it's more concentrated?


It's a higher quality of food so, yes, they don't need as much because there is less filler. They get higher quality and need less quantity and it's better for him/her too. I think we will be pleased with the results of Orijen. Of course, every dog is different. I'm reading several threads where some say there dog won't touch the Orijen food.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

The Judge said:


> Thats great!!!!! The Judge loves Orijen. He has been eating less but I think its the heat.


Tell me about it!! It's supposed to be 112 in Phoenix today ... absolutely crazy. :crazy: I fully expect the pups food intake to slow but it hasn't yet. He get's his exercise early in the morning and we take him to the grassy park (we don't have grass at my house) at night. He has been sleeping a lot during the day. He plays hard and sleeps hard (and often).


----------

